# What would the ladies prefer?



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

Looking at getting the wife a road bike for Christmas and was wondering what the women here would recommend. She won't race and will just be riding for fitness. I was looking at the Specialized Ruby, or maybe something titanium ( lightspeed). She doesn't have any road bike experience but I think once she gets started she'll really enjoy it as long as she's comfortable, ( nothing to harsh, comfortable geometry). 
Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

You sure she will approve of colour or shape?


----------



## RubyRoad (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the Specialized Ruby Sport Compact (2013), and I love it. I use it also just for fitness and fun, and I can really recommend it. About the color I agree with chinaman, that it is really important for us, womens... In addition, If she never ridden a road bike or doesn't really want one, then maybe you should consider something cheaper. I also read on this forum a lot about how important fit and comfort is, so may be it is better if you choose it together, even if it would ruin the Christmas surprise.

Good luck!


----------



## mountain roadie (Nov 11, 2005)

RubyRoad, thanks for the women's perspective. She has been asking for a road bike for quite a while now. I planned on taking her to the shop so she could take a look at colors and different bikes, and in the end get a professional fit. Was just looking for some bikes to maybe steer her towards. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, people won't ride unless the bike is comfortable and fits well. If you are going lay out the expense of a road bike, get one that fits correctly. So I definitely second RubyRoad's advice. The only way to find the right bike is to test them out. So you might want to just give her a card with a "coupon" for the bike of her choice and then make selecting a bike a fun adventure that you can do together.

Different women have different shapes. I ride a Jamis Quest femme (54 cm). But I am pretty long limbed with an average length torso. I rode a lot of bikes to find the one with the best fit. I also knew I wanted steel so that narrowed it down a bit. I like the ride of a steel bike. To me, it feels like it absorbs the bumps better. The color wasn't as important to me. I found a great deal on an older (but still new) Quest that had been hanging in a shop for awhile. Once I test rode that bike, all other bikes paled in comparison.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree on picking her own colours. I don't like most WSD bikes because of the colours they come in. But the most important is the fit! If it hurts to ride, then she won't ride.

I do like the idea of starting on a half decent bike, I wish I had bought a better one :mad2:.


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

I've always thought the Ruby line was one of the better WSD lines out there. I've also taken to Jamis WSD and bought the Xenith Endura Comp this past summer and I loooove it.

Fit is key though, so definitely get her sized up before buying. You don't want to spend the money and find you've bought the wrong size.

I also second the thoughts on color. I don't like super girly colors on my bike, but some women do. Let her choose.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Orbea makes a great women's bike. As does LOOK (585 Elle).


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Watch the holiday sales. I bought my wife a Terry Tailwind last Christmas and she has taken to it and to the sport very well. Terry was one of the first companies to look at optimizing bikes for women riders, and it came with narrower bars and a good ladies' road saddle. I got a great deal on it through realcyclist.com--a little over $700, or just over half price. A good aluminum frame, carbon fork, good road geometry for her, 650C wheels to match her petite stature, and Shimano 105 components throughout made it a great value. The last three weekends she's done rides of 64, 62 and 85 miles and come up smiling.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd say narrow it down to a few brands as best you can, and this is something she almost has to see and sit on before you buy it. While it would be nice to surprise her, normally if she hates it they won't take it back and you're stuck.
Last spring I offered to buy my gf a nice Ridley for road riding and tri's, and she wouldn't consider it because of the color. She ended up with a men's bike in the color of her choice, and we were able to fit her to it well enough. It even has retained the stock saddle.
Good luck.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm a titanium fan.

Wrench Science is having a sale on their Litespeed Xicons. Litespeed Xicon 2012 Titanium Framesets Road Bikes/Bicycles

Lynskey has some bikes on sale, too.
Sport Series - Bicycles & Frames - Road - Lynskey Performance | Titanium Bicycles

As far as carbon, the only two that have really interested me are the Look 585 Elle and the Cervelo RS (has 650c wheels in it's smallest size). These are both bikes that are designed for a slightly more upright ride.

And I'll echo what others have said--the fit must be right & the color/design is important, too.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

All great advice. I was in your shoes last year. My wife wanted a road bike, I wanted to surprise her with one, and I was at a complete loss as to how to proceed. I finally decided that I wouldn't want her to pick a bike for me and that she probably felt the same. So, we ended up going to several bike shops and she rode lots and lots of bikes with the understanding that she couldn't say a word about the price tag and I wouldn't say much at all except to ask about fit and feel of the bike. She tested all kinds of bike, many were WSD, many were not. She ended up getting a Spesh Ruby and I believe that the color had a lot to do with the decision. She has taken to road riding and has put in over 2,000 miles and completed 4 centuries this year. 3 of which were "women only" centuries. I showed her how to change a flat and other than that, I typically don't offer any other advice until asked. I believe that the key to her success in the sport is that she picked her bike....


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

2Slo4U said:


> All great advice. I was in your shoes last year. My wife wanted a road bike, I wanted to surprise her with one, and I was at a complete loss as to how to proceed. I finally decided that I wouldn't want her to pick a bike for me and that she probably felt the same. So, we ended up going to several bike shops and she rode lots and lots of bikes with the understanding that she couldn't say a word about the price tag and I wouldn't say much at all except to ask about fit and feel of the bike. She tested all kinds of bike, many were WSD, many were not. She ended up getting a Spesh Ruby and I believe that the color had a lot to do with the decision. She has taken to road riding and has put in over 2,000 miles and completed 4 centuries this year. 3 of which were "women only" centuries. I showed her how to change a flat and other than that, I typically don't offer any other advice until asked. I believe that the key to her success in the sport is that she picked her bike....


:thumbsup:


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Make sure she goes to the shops and tests a lot of bikes. Don't just buy her one.

How tall is she? Are her legs short compared to her torso? Balanced proportion? Or long in proportion to her overall height? How about her arms? Short? Long? 

Shorter women with shorter arms may need a women's bike. Women with longer legs and shorter arms may need a women's bike. Women with longer legs and longer arms may need a men's bike. 

May. As in perhaps. Don't assume ahead of time she needs a women's bike. She may not. I don't. I'm 5'7'' with long arms and legs, and a short torso and ride a men's aggressive geometry bike. .


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Make sure she can test ride different ones. The bike needs to fit her, and she needs to like the color as well. For me the only WSD bike I even looked at was the Specialized Amira because it has a more aggressive geometry. I actually ended up with a Felt F-5 which is a men's/unisex bike. It fits me perfectly. I'm personally too cramped on WSD bikes. She needs to make sure it fits her correctly so she'll enjoy riding it. I happen to have shorter legs with a longer torso/arms so men's bikes fit me better than women's when I can find them in a small enough size.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

love4himies said:


> I agree on picking her own colours. I don't like most WSD bikes because of the colours they come in. But the most important is the fit! If it hurts to ride, then she won't ride.
> 
> I do like the idea of starting on a half decent bike, I wish I had bought a better one :mad2:.


Choosing of her own colors is kinda tough, when manufacturers have set choices for color scheme.

..... so it's going to be a "close enough" scenario for appropiate frame, components & color scheme for the buck


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

After 45 years of marriage I've learned one thing. If it is for her, she chooses, I pay*. 

There are a few exceptions but the Rule is clear. The exceptions seem to cover only items with solely utility value. I bought a frying pan once that she was willing to use. 

* Usually.


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in my 50s and only took up road cycling in July when I bought a Specialised Ruby ( 2008 model ) second hand. I absolutely LOVE my bike and my new hobby. I may well have also loved a lower spec bike, but I doubt I would ever have justified upgrading.

I am small, 5ft3", with the typical female longer legs and shorter torso, and I find the geometry really suits me. 

My husband is a keen road cyclist so he's very happy that I'm enjoying it and it's been great cycling together occasionally.

Whichever bike she gets, I hope she also gets the bug


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

My GF just got a Ruby 54cm (she is 5'6) and loves the fit and feel of it. We plan on taking a maiden voyage this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

aureliajulia said:


> Don't assume ahead of time she needs a women's bike. She may not. I don't. I'm 5'7'' with long arms and legs, and a short torso and ride a men's aggressive geometry bike. .



I am 5'7" as well, with long legs and short torso and I prefer a WSD bike. 

Have her try lots of bikes, because everyone is different even people with similar heights and body dimensions.


----------

